# Carmichael TTCC SEPI intervals



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

I am in week 5 of the new century program in TTCC. Today I did my SEPI intervals which is 2 sets of 4 x 2 min intervals where you go all out in terms of heart rate and keep your cadence above 100 bpm. The HR level you are supposed to maintain in these intervals is the average of the Carmichael Field Test 8 min TT you do at the beginning of the program. Today I was only able to touch that number twice in the 8 intervals I did. I rode as hard as I could but just couldn't get my HR up. 

Is there any reason for this?


----------



## obiwan kenobi (Dec 14, 2009)

Illness, not enough rest, fitness has improved?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

Not enough rest could be the culprit. I was supposed to take a day off between workouts according to the schedule, but had to shift things around this week to fit my life schedule.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Perhaps your not riding with big enough balls...........happens to me, so why not others?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

My CSTL is not CVW. WTFAYTA?


----------

